# KA pistons on SR rods?



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

hey guys,
Will KA (89mm) pistons bolt up to an SR rod?

Im trying to see if I would have to get custom SR20 89mm pistons or if i could go with KA aftermarket units

TIA
O


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

onyxeros said:


> hey guys,
> Will KA (89mm) pistons bolt up to an SR rod?


This is for a SR, right? I am not sure about fitment (89mm = 89mm either way), but I would think the CR would change, depending on the piston. I wouldn't go this route, personally.

And if you're rebuilding your SR, check the cylinder walls. I ended up boring mine out to 89.5mm and buying some CP Pistons, 8.5:1 CR. BLING BLANG!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

y are you using ka pistons and SR rods? what motor?


----------

